

Antisec-Symantec chat about releasing their source code - zalew
http://pastebin.com/GJEKf1T9

======
zalew
[https://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousIRC/status/16674450231538893...](https://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousIRC/status/166744502315388930)

<https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7014253>

 _We are not in contact with the FBI. We are using this email account to
protect our network from you.

Protecting our company and property are our top priorities.

We can't pay you $50,000 at once for the reasons we discussed previously. We
can pay you $2,500 per month for the first three months. In exchange, you will
make a public statement on behalf of your group that you lied about the hack
(as you previously stated). Once that's done, we will pay the rest of the
$50,000 to your account and you can take it all out at once._

